# Converting charcoal to propane



## pastick (Dec 25, 2020)

I had an old Charbroil 3 in 1 smoker/grill.It rusted out quick,but ,for me it did the job.I'm buying a bullet type charcoal smoker(Weber or Charbroil 16 or 18" dia.) and want to convert it to propane.I'll use it for mainly grilling.I plan on putting a layer of lava rocks over the burner when grilling.Any ideas on the best burner to use? I've looked at both banjo and pancake style burners.Banjo seems right,but will any drippings from the meat cause issues dripping into the upright holes.The pancake style burners have the holes on the side,making me think the pancake a better option.Any ideas on both burner and size options would be appreciated.Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, its a bad idea from start to finish, you cant restrict the airflow in or out on a gas grill or smoker but very little, hate to see something blow up.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 25, 2020)

I’ve seen some folks convert a WSM to propane and I think there are kits out there to do it. But my question would be why not just buy a traditional propane grill if that’s what you’ll mainly do?


----------



## pastick (Dec 25, 2020)

JCAP said:


> I’ve seen some folks convert a WSM to propane and I think there are kits out there to do it. But my question would be why not just buy a traditional propane grill if that’s what you’ll mainly do?


I do have a beat up traditional propane grill.We used to smoke on Sundays(football).My old Brinkman worked great(at least for us)I don't want to have 2 grills on my deck.I also plan on building a bbq cart for my smoker/grill.


----------



## pastick (Dec 25, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Welcome to the forum, its a bad idea from start to finish, you cant restrict the airflow in or out on a gas grill or smoker but very little, hate to see something blow up.


----------



## pastick (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome.My old Brinkman worked great for both smoking and grilling.It seems like my plan is no different from my old smoker.The WSM and the Charbroil Bullet Smoker both have air flow vents both top and bottom.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 25, 2020)

pastick said:


> The WSM and the Charbroil Bullet Smoker both have air flow vents both top and bottom.



Not even a contest as which to choose...WSM all the way.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 25, 2020)

Gotcha! Is there a reason you want to do the conversion instead of getting a dedicated propane smoker?


----------



## pastick (Dec 25, 2020)

JCAP said:


> Gotcha! Is there a reason you want to do the conversion instead of getting a dedicated propane smoker?


Yep,I grill most of the time,smoke on "occasion",and only want one unit on my deck.


----------

